# What do you wanna say?



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Think of someone you wanna say something to (you dont have to tell us who it is) and tell them using an image from google! (granted, they may not see it but it'll be fun)

here is mine........









Express yourselves lmao :lol:


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


>


:thumbup:
:lol::lol::lol:

Love it!!!


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

:thumbup::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> :thumbup::lol::lol::lol:


awwwww what was it janice?


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> :thumbup::lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> awwwww what was it janice?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

pmsl


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


>


Merlin said it all for me!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> awwwww what was it janice?


*lmao i had to think about that.:lol::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *lmao i had to think about that.:lol::lol::lol::lol:*


:thumbup:  :lol: :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

This works I believe. The message anyway not the shirt


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Waterlily said:


>


:lol::lol::lol:

love it, very funny! :thumbup:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

soooo true today lmao :lol::lol:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


>


is that you, did you take that pic yourself?!! :lol:


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

jen24 said:


> is that you, did you take that pic yourself?!! :lol:


Can a mod please delete jen24's account please, I am offended that she has breached my personal space by outing what i look like to the world!


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Can a mod please delete jen24's account please, I am offended that she has breached my personal space by outing what i look like to the world!


         

I'm scared now.

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

cant get rid of me that easily!!


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

i have now put in five complaints of offence but no action has been taken, 

anybody got any ideas as to why?


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> i have now put in five complaints of offence but no action has been taken,
> 
> anybody got any ideas as to why?


dont know, but your complaints worked on facebook!:lol::lol:

maybe i will complain about you and we'll see who gets deleted first!! :thumbup::lol:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Not sure if this works!


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

jen24 said:


> i found that pic but decided agasint putting it on!!! Im offended.......Mods!!!! take him away!!!:lol:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

http://http://www.printedclothing.com/clicpic/ebay/lg_PC386_F_OFF_Hangman.jpg[IMG]

hope this works


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

oh man! Im useless!


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

:lol: Thanks.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Short and Sweet and to the point.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Message is to short..


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

You may find some of these deleted either because the are abusive, hurtfull or contain foul language. This is part of the forums rules sorry if it offends any of you but we are an open forum for all ages and all people....Jill


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Liked this.


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I hate to be a party pooper, but since this is my profession I have to say something.

Please do not use peoples photography, or art work without asking the owners permission first. You are breaching copyright laws by doing so, and the owner has every right to bill you for its use.

I know it's a bit of fun, but why not take and use your own pictures? 

Us photographer don't pay the bills with humour. If someone else where to google one of the images found here and then use them for something else ... it's an endless circle, and your using someones livelihood for free. Ask yourself ... would you work for free? Can you pay your bills if you work for free?

If you think people won't know you have used their work, think again. There is a neat little bit of software out there called tinyeye these days 

No offence intended. xxx


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(taken from a site that is royalty free)


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I hate to be a party pooper, but since this is my profession I have to say something.
> 
> Please do not use peoples photography, or art work without asking the owners permission first. You are breaching copyright laws by doing so, and the owner has every right to bill you for its use.
> 
> ...


Most of us use Photo Bucket and is free to share and use.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I hate to be a party pooper, but since this is my profession I have to say something.
> 
> Please do not use peoples photography, or art work without asking the owners permission first. You are breaching copyright laws by doing so, and the owner has every right to bill you for its use.
> 
> ...


If you get them from google images, you can use them! if you dont want people using your pictures, watermark them, otherwise they can and will be used!!

sorry but if you dont want to participate in this thread, dont reply on it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Most of us use Photo Bucket and is free to share and use.


That's what I thought, and if they don't want to share the image, they can block people from seeing them


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (taken from a site that is royalty free)


Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! :lol::lol:

god can no one do ANYTHING these days!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

That doesn't make sense hon. Just because you use photobucket to host an image, it does not take away the fact that you copied the image from somewhere else first.

Royalty free sites are the way to go for stuff like this


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> That doesn't make sense hon. Just because you use photobucket to host an image, it does not take away the fact that you copied the image from somewhere else first.
> 
> Royalty free sites are the way to go for stuff like this


was that a reply to me? if so please dont call me hon!! 

if the pictures are not watermarked or have strict instructions not to use, then you can use them. simple as.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

jen24 said:


> If you get them from google images, you can use them! if you dont want people using your pictures, watermark them, otherwise they can and will be used!!
> 
> sorry but if you dont want to participate in this thread, dont reply on it.


I'm sorry but that is utter rubbish. Perhaps you should look up copyright laws.

It is my profession, one that is very difficult to earn a living from these days. This is because people seem to have this stupid idea that if you see an image online that gives you the right to use it how you feel ... utter rubbish.

I'm sorry but I take great offence to your post. The same way I'm sure you would if someone made out that you should work for free.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> That doesn't make sense hon. Just because you use photobucket to host an image, it does not take away the fact that you copied the image from somewhere else first.
> 
> Royalty free sites are the way to go for stuff like this


It doesn't make any difference to me at all one way or the other, the site is there for anyone to use and I will be using it. It is there for anyone to use and that is why I JOINED. Thank you for you comment.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I'm sorry but that is utter rubbish. Perhaps you should look up copyright laws.
> 
> It is my profession, one that is very difficult to earn a living from these days. This is because people seem to have this stupid idea that if you see an image online that gives you the right to use it how you feel ... utter rubbish.
> 
> I'm sorry but I take great offence to your post. The same way I'm sure you would if someone made out that you should work for free.


to be honest hon! i dont care if you take offence. this was a light hearted thread, made to make people smile! not a thread for someone to come on and tell us all not to do it! i dont go onto someones personal webite and steal pictures, i google for something, find a pic, look where its come from and check i can use it.

instead of assuming we are all doing something wrong, please ask first.

i have had enough of people on this site having a go at others because they feel they have a right to dictate!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Can i just ask if this was in ref to the 'lion man' thread?


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

GillyR said:


> Can i just ask if this was in ref to the 'lion man' thread?


if what was?

this is just a happy thread! well it was lol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

jen24 said:


> to be honest hon! i dont care if you take offence. this was a light hearted thread, made to make people smile! not a thread for someone to come on and tell us all not to do it! i dont go onto someones personal webite and steal pictures, i google for something, find a pic, look where its come from and check i can use it.
> 
> instead of assuming we are all doing something wrong, please ask first.
> 
> i have had enough of people on this site having a go at others because they feel they have a right to dictate!


If this was meant to be a light hearted thread why the sarcastic comment???

You may feel Aurelia is "dictating" but she actually came on to put her point across and very politly did so.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> I hate to be a party pooper, but since this is my profession I have to say something.
> 
> Please do not use peoples photography, or art work without asking the owners permission first. You are breaching copyright laws by doing so, and the owner has every right to bill you for its use.
> 
> ...


*I'm curious, how do you know if there is a copyright on a picture?*


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

jen24 said:


> was that a reply to me? if so please dont call me hon!!
> 
> if the pictures are not watermarked or have strict instructions not to use, then you can use them. simple as.


You don't know what you are talking about clearly :lol:

I'm really sorry, but you seriously need to learn about copyright laws.

People do not have to water mark, or give clear instruction not use. I do neither, and can promise if I find someone using my work without permission they will be asked to remove it politely, if that doesn't happen they will be invoiced. If things went further (them not paying) I would file a small claims suit. If for no other reason than the principle of it.

I really didn't want an argument about this. Really I didn't. My intention was to enlighten folk on copyright laws, given that no one seems to know them. Some photographers work is highly priced. I'd hate to see anyone billed for £500+ because they copied a photographers image.

I'd pull up a few articles to show you that this does happen, but I think maybe you should do that yourself, and maybe you'll 'get it' then. Try google!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I love this one but it is a man instead of a woman............I am a woman honest :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure that one of the mods said not to put up pictures that weren't yours. I think Gilly, correct me if I'm wrong it was because of the Lion Man thread? :confused1:

Not sure sorry, I'm sure someone will come along to tell us


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> I'm sorry but that is utter rubbish. Perhaps you should look up copyright laws.
> 
> It is my profession, one that is very difficult to earn a living from these days. This is because people seem to have this stupid idea that if you see an image online that gives you the right to use it how you feel ... utter rubbish.
> 
> I'm sorry but I take great offence to your post. The same way I'm sure you would if someone made out that you should work for free.


I think you need to look at your agreement with photobucket

Terms of Use - photobucket.com

. By displaying or publishing ("posting") any Content on or through the Photobucket Services, you hereby grant to Photobucket and other users a non-exclusive, fully paid and royalty-free, worldwide, limited license to use, modify, delete from, add to, publicly perform, publicly display, reproduce and translate such Content, including without limitation distributing part or all of the Site in any media formats through any media channels,


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

rona said:


> I think you need to look at your agreement with photobucket
> 
> Terms of Use - photobucket.com
> 
> . By displaying or publishing ("posting") any Content on or through the Photobucket Services, you hereby grant to Photobucket and other users a non-exclusive, fully paid and royalty-free, worldwide, limited license to use, modify, delete from, add to, publicly perform, publicly display, reproduce and translate such Content, including without limitation distributing part or all of the Site in any media formats through any media channels,


Thank you for posting that.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm curious, how do you know if there is a copyright on a picture?*


It's a bit complicated Janice, as far as I know pictures are automatically copyrighted unless you make them public domain (ie allow them to be used as stock or royalty free etc). I think anyway :confused1:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'm sure that one of the mods said not to put up pictures that weren't yours. I think Gilly, correct me if I'm wrong it was because of the Lion Man thread? :confused1:
> 
> Not sure sorry, I'm sure someone will come along to tell us


Really? ok i didnt know that. would be good if a mod could inform us on that. but i do know a mod has already been on this thread and removed a couple of pics that were offensive! so i would have thought theyd say something!

i dont know lol :confused1::confused1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

jen24 said:


> Really? ok i didnt know that. would be good if a mod could inform us on that. but i do know a mod has already been on this thread and removed a couple of pics that were offensive! so i would have thought theyd say something!
> 
> i dont know lol :confused1::confused1:


That's ok, I'm not even sure if it was made a rule, it might have just been said in passing lol 

If they've not said anything I guess it's ok :thumbup: I'd add to the thread but I can't find a good enough picture to sum up what I want to say


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Contrary to what you all seem to think at the moment about mods, I ain't here to spoil your fun, having said that ....

The above post about copyright is valid. *Please ensure that you do not infringe anyone's copyright when posting photos*

As you were ...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

jen24 said:


> to be honest hon! i dont care if you take offence. this was a light hearted thread, made to make people smile! not a thread for someone to come on and tell us all not to do it! i dont go onto someones personal webite and steal pictures, *i google for something, find a pic, look where its come from and check i can use it. *
> 
> instead of assuming we are all doing something wrong, please ask first.
> 
> i have had enough of people on this site having a go at others because they feel they have a right to dictate!


If that is the case, tell me how you are checking you can use it? You don't have to do that, and I respect your right to not wanting to back what you say up. But if you are doing that, and have permission from the owner of the image (not someone else who uploaded it to their photobucket or whatever) what exactly is your problem with what I'm trying to get across 

I am not dictating by the way. There is a massive difference in the meaning of that word and the one that was ... advising.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I'm sure that one of the mods said not to put up pictures that weren't yours. I think Gilly, correct me if I'm wrong it was because of the Lion Man thread? :confused1:
> 
> Not sure sorry, I'm sure someone will come along to tell us


LOL - was it really?? Am confused now...

Alex copied a picture....it may well have been photo bucket, or google...i dont know, but the pictures are from the big cat rescue...and are genuine...i just know some blasted him for saying he had got the picture willy nilly from 'google'....and the opening thread made me wonder??


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

sequeena said:


> That's ok, I'm not even sure if it was made a rule, it might have just been said in passing lol
> 
> If they've not said anything I guess it's ok :thumbup: I'd add to the thread but *I can't find a good enough picture to sum up what I want to say*


Neither can i now!! lol :lol::lol:

The threads gone a bit sour now!! :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GillyR said:


> LOL - was it really?? Am confused now...
> 
> Alex copied a picture....it may well have been photo bucket, or google...i dont know, but the pictures are from the big cat rescue...and are genuine...i just know some blasted him for saying he had got the picture willy nilly from 'google'....and the opening thread made me wonder??


Oh sorry, I must be thinking of something else then ... ignore me :thumbup:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> If that is the case, tell me how you are checking you can use it? You don't have to do that, and I respect your right to not wanting to back what you say up. But if you are doing that, and have permission from the owner of the image (not someone else who uploaded it to their photobucket or whatever) what exactly is your problem with what I'm trying to get across
> 
> I am not dictating by the way. There is a massive difference in the meaning of that word and the one that was ... advising.


you check the terms and conditions on the site the google images comes from!!

my problem was the way you told everyone to stop doing it, you didnt ask how or where anyone was getting the pics from, you just assumed. im sorry but your post seemed rude!

i dont like arguing, and i dont tend to get snappy but i do if someone comes along and gets snidy without knowing whats what. if you had asked or stayed away from the thread in the first place, i wouldnt have cared.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

In case it got missed ...



westie~ma said:


> Contrary to what you all seem to think at the moment about mods, I ain't here to spoil your fun, having said that ....
> 
> The above post about copyright is valid. *Please ensure that you do not infringe anyone's copyright when posting photos*
> 
> As you were ...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> In case it got missed ...


Not if it's on photobucket, if you are on there you have agreed to share


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

rona said:


> I think you need to look at your agreement with photobucket
> 
> Terms of Use - photobucket.com
> 
> . By displaying or publishing ("posting") any Content on or through the Photobucket Services, you hereby grant to Photobucket and other users a non-exclusive, fully paid and royalty-free, worldwide, limited license to use, modify, delete from, add to, publicly perform, publicly display, reproduce and translate such Content, including without limitation distributing part or all of the Site in any media formats through any media channels,


Yes they are the terms of photobucket. What those terms do not allow for is someone not knowing the laws of copyright ... copying a photographers image ... hosting on their own photobucket site ... then someone coming along and doing the same from there.

Unfortunately ... and this is an example ...



> I'm sorry judge, but I didn't mean to steal that photographers image. It was hosted on someone else's photobucket account, and I didn't know it was copyrighted


... They say ignorance is not an excuse in a court of law. I do hope that makes sense, I'm trying to explain, nothing more.



sequeena said:


> It's a bit complicated Janice, as far as I know pictures are automatically copyrighted unless you make them public domain (ie allow them to be used as stock or royalty free etc). I think anyway :confused1:


Yes that's right. Even you, if you click your camera shutter, you own the copyright for that image. If someone used it ... for instance Tesco on an advertising campaign without asking you, you could bill them for thousands! The fee goes down a lot from there, but you can still charge. Even if you thinks it's the worst photograph you have ever laid eyes on.



westie~ma said:


> Contrary to what you all seem to think at the moment about mods, I ain't here to spoil your fun, having said that ....
> 
> The above post about copyright is valid. *Please ensure that you do not infringe anyone's copyright when posting photos*
> 
> As you were ...


:001_cool: Thank you :001_wub:

As I said before if you're in doubt, stick to royalty free sites


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Yes they are the terms of photobucket. What those terms do not allow for is someone not knowing the laws of copyright ... copying a photographers image ... hosting on their own photobucket site ... then someone coming along and doing the same from there.
> 
> Unfortunately ... and this is an example ...
> ... They say ignorance is not an excuse in a court of law. I do hope that makes sense, I'm trying to explain, nothing more.
> )


Then surely it would be the person who put it on photobucket, not the innocent person who copied it?
Photobucket after all is for sharing images


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

I may just ask for this thread to be removed now. the fun seems to have been sucked out of it,lol!!!:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

rona said:


> Then surely it would be the person who put it on photobucket, not the innocent person who copied it?
> Photobucket after all is for sharing images


Photo Bucket should be like Face Book type of thing then, only friends and family that have been accepted onto your profile when you sign in are allowed to view and use your photo's. But it ISN 'T, you can look at any pictures in any part of Photo Bucket without signing into it and the photos are available to all, so YES Rona I agree with you on your comment. :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

jen24 said:


> you check the terms and conditions on the site the google images comes from!!
> 
> my problem was the way you told everyone to stop doing it, you didnt ask how or where anyone was getting the pics from, you just assumed. im sorry but your post seemed rude!
> 
> i dont like arguing, and i dont tend to get snappy but i do if someone comes along and gets snidy without knowing whats what. if you had asked or stayed away from the thread in the first place, i wouldnt have cared.


 What made me post initially was seeing an image from Flickr and one from someones blog. Both of which are not automatically copyright free.

I tired to use smilies to show I wasn't being fierce initially. You chose to take offence, which I had expected (not from you specifically) unfortunatly.

Anyway, I think I made my point :lol: (should be more of a harmless giggle smilie there) and shall be off elsewhere for now.

Have fun! oh and this is what I wanna say ...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Photo Bucket should be like Face Book type of thing then, only friends and family that have been accepted onto your profile when you sign in are allowed to view and use your photo's. But it ISN 'T, you can look at any pictures in any part of Photo Bucket without signing into it and the photos are available to all, so YES Rona I agree with you on your comment. :thumbup:


You can make your account private to specific people


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

jen24 said:


> I may just ask for this thread to be removed now. the fun seems to have been sucked out of it,lol!!!:lol:


I for one feel sorry for you jen24, you put up a thread and members WERE having fun as they usually do, and now it have spoilt your fun too.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

rona said:


> You can make your account private to specific people


That is true, and if these people didnt want any of the public to view them they would of made their accounts private, but as it is now anyone can view any part of it and look at any photo,s, cartoons etc and there is also a little box below each pic with a mobile phone in it, which allows people to use on their phone too.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

God i am lost.....too much time on my hands, my head is not used to it lol....if you get the pics off photo bucket, then they are ok....if any picture is on the net, it must have a disclaimer not to copy....it the author does not state that, then they have no leg to stand on.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I know what I want to say ...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

mine was a t-shirt...

:scared:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I for one feel sorry for you jen24, you put up a thread and members WERE having fun as they usually do, and now it have spoilt your fun too.


Thank you xxx

dont worry, i'll still be here having fun. im just glad you are all here still enjoying the thread


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I know what I want to say ...


thats so cute


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

jen24 said:


> Thank you xxx
> 
> dont worry, i'll still be here having fun. im just glad you are all here still enjoying the thread


Its a fun thread.xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> *That is true, and if these people didnt want any of the public to view them they would of made their accounts private*, but as it is now anyone can view any part of it and look at any photo,s, cartoons etc and there is also a little box below each pic with a mobile phone in it, which allows people to use on their phone too.


Not true. Like I said before (though I can't remember if it was on this thread or via PM). If it were true none of us photographers would have websites or host on the likes of Flickr (where we get work from, especially now Getty Images have got involved).

Also, unless you contact the account holder and ask them, how do you know it is their image to begin with? See my quote a few posts above to show how ignorance is not a defence in a court of law.



GillyR said:


> God i am lost.....too much time on my hands, my head is not used to it lol....if you get the pics off photo bucket, then they are ok....if any picture is on the net, it must have a disclaimer not to copy....it the author does not state that, then they have no leg to stand on.


A photographer does not _have_ to display any disclaimer to hold copyright. They own the copyright from the moment they presser the camera shutter. If you use someones photograph without permission you must be prepared to pay any invoice they send you for doing so. Same goes for watermarking, a photographer does not _have_ to watermark their work. People use watermark to deter people from copying images. Though this is pointless IMO as they can be easily cloned out by someone who knows what they are doing, and it also ruins viewing of the picture.

On that note I really must log out. I have my dinner to reheat and scoff :lol:


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Not true. Like I said before (though I can't remember if it was on this thread or via PM). If it were true none of us photographers would have websites or host on the likes of Flickr (where we get work from, especially now Getty Images have got involved).
> 
> Also, unless you contact the account holder and ask them, how do you know it is their image to begin with? See my quote a few posts above to show how ignorance is not a defence in a court of law.
> 
> ...


Bah humbug! Lol bet you're fun at christmas


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Not true. Like I said before (though I can't remember if it was on this thread or via PM). If it were true none of us photographers would have websites or host on the likes of Flickr (where we get work from, especially now Getty Images have got involved).
> 
> Also, unless you contact the account holder and ask them, how do you know it is their image to begin with? See my quote a few posts above to show how ignorance is not a defence in a court of law.
> 
> ...


You go and scoff lol.....then surely p/b are to be taken into account?...i have no idea to be honest....i just know photo bucket and as far as i am aware, images on google are free??


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Not true. Like I said before (though I can't remember if it was on this thread or via PM). If it were true none of us photographers would have websites or host on the likes of Flickr (where we get work from, especially now Getty Images have got involved).
> 
> Also, unless you contact the account holder and ask them, how do you know it is their image to begin with? See my quote a few posts above to show how ignorance is not a defence in a court of law.
> 
> ...


Then they should SUE Photo Bucket not the person using them. end of. Bye.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

http://www.photographywebsite.co.uk/copyright-in-photography-c494.html - Google Search
most cases photographers retain copyright in all their photographs (i.e. Contract Law over-rides Copyright Law). 
Copyright in Photography
Remember though that by posting your photographs explicitly into the public domain you loose all of your copyright and anyone can reproduce them and put their own name on them and there is nothing at all that you can do about it

Sorry guys but I've been a hunting 

Sad I know


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I have posted some images on here as I have no idea if I have done right or wrong I'd like to request my posts on the thread get removed!!!!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

rona said:


> http://www.photographywebsite.co.uk/copyright-in-photography-c494.html - Google Search
> most cases photographers retain copyright in all their photographs (i.e. Contract Law over-rides Copyright Law).
> Copyright in Photography
> Remember though that by posting your photographs explicitly into the public domain you loose all of your copyright and anyone can reproduce them and put their own name on them and there is nothing at all that you can do about it
> ...


LOL ... oh Rona, you sad case lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i'd like a Head and a brick wall icon please. :mad2: ooo look there is one :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> There's no need to argue.
> 
> Lets get back to the game.
> 
> Here's my entry;


You might want to take that off as that's going too far.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> You might want to take that off as that's going too far.


agreed ......


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

deb53 said:


> agreed ......


And it could land him in some pretty hot water


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

sequeena said:


> You might want to take that off as that's going too far.


LOL bit difficult when you've quoted it LOL :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> And it could land him in some pretty hot water


.....YUP


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> LOL bit difficult when you've quoted it LOL :lol::lol::lol:


I'll take it off now 
but seriously you really could get in trouble for it.


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I'll take it off now
> but seriously you really could get in trouble for it.


ok, but no I wouldn't.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> ok, but no I wouldn't.


Do you think? Considering you took her work, put your writing on it and put it on a public domain website? :eek6:

Stop be so norty or I'll get the missus to spank you


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Do you think? Considering you took her work, put your writing on it and put it on a public domain website? :eek6:
> 
> Stop be so norty or I'll get the missus to spank you


LOL I can just see the look on the judges face now LOL  :lol::lol:

you really shouldn't let the jack of all trades masters of none scare you like that.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*THIS THREAD WAS A GREAT IDEA AND I ENJOYED IT :thumbup: ops sorry just noticed i was in capitals. If the copyright person had a prob, why couldn't you have just said it via PM?*


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TobyK9 said:


> LOL I can just see the look on the judges face now LOL  :lol::lol:
> 
> you really shouldn't let the jack of all trades masters of none scare you like that.


I am a paranoid person, what can I say :scared:


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

you put...you put the image...on....on....on a pet forum??!!!!


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I am a paranoid person, what can I say :scared:


I'd be a millionare if it was possible to do the rubbish spouted earlier today. A millionare I tell you!! Mmmwahahaha


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I think someone needs to grow up a bit  I'm aware of what you did Toby. Thankfully I have a soft spot for kids :lol:

But seriously, what people are not getting is that I was trying to help avoid any of you being slapped with an invoice.

However, you may think it's funny, but I need to touch on something Toby said .. "Jack of all trades" wasn't it? Have you thought why? It's because the internet has become such a free for all kind of place that folk who previously earned money through their work, no longer make enough from it to have it as their sole profession. So I am jack of all trades maybe, but this is because I need to earn money!

I could sit back and claim full disability, but I don't. I hold down 3 jobs to try and earn enough money. I manage to do that even though I barely leave the house, and spend almost 24 hours a day in a chair (I even sleep in it). So I'm sorry if I sound so defensive of my profession, but when you work as hard as I do, when I really shouldn't be because of my health ... maybe then you will understand 

Oh and Rona, just because one 'photography' website says it, it doesn't make it so  there is a conflicting argument about it, just about everywhere you look.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I think someone needs to grow up a bit  I'm aware of what you did Toby. Thankfully I have a soft spot for kids :lol:
> 
> But seriously, what people are not getting is that I was trying to help avoid any of you being slapped with an invoice.
> 
> ...


Ok firstly, please dont insult my husband. he was having a joke to try and lighten the dark mood you had originally caused.

i am very sad that a fun thread has turned so sour due to one person. you have said your piece, so please can you just leave this thread alone and let everyone enjoy the thread for the purpose it was started.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I think someone needs to grow up a bit  I'm aware of what you did Toby. Thankfully I have a soft spot for kids :lol:
> 
> But seriously, what people are not getting is that I was trying to help avoid any of you being slapped with an invoice.
> 
> ...


I think it would be better for you to put up your OWN thread about this. :thumbup:.....that way you are not taking over another members thread and other members can reply to yousr IF they want????.  I will still be using Photo Bucket as that is the reason I joined, if anyone have a problem with it, then SUE Photo Bucket or any of the other sites that do the same thing.
If they dont want thier photos etc used then my argument would be DONT put them where other people can access them so easily.
THAT IS THE END...........over and out. :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


>


:lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Baby British said:


>


lol so cute! :lol::thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Baby British said:


>





jen24 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup::thumbup:


There was a pic in that one, but it must be the IGNORE pic I put up, :thumbup:. going shopping now so will be back laters.........


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I wanna say my PB aint working.:cryin::cryin:*


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I wanna say my PB aint working.:cryin::cryin:*


Whats PB?!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jen24 said:


> Whats PB?!


Photobucket, I think
Or possibly the symbol for lead on the periodic table of the elements


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol!!! yay we're having fun again!!!  x


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just to add.........i go this from glitter graphics!! and you are ALLOWED to post them in forums!! it says so!! lol
http://www.glitter-graphics.com/gallery.php?tags=at+dont+me+shout&page=11


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Photobucket, I think
> Or possibly the symbol for lead on the periodic table of the elements


*lol photo bucket was what i was refering to.I'm too thick to know anything about the other thing.:lol::lol:*


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol photo bucket was what i was refering to.I'm too thick to know anything about the other thing.:lol::lol:*


Aww lol

theres loads of fun ones here......
Glitter Graphics: the community for graphics enthusiasts!

(you are allowed to use these lol, theres a link under the pic to copy and paste into forums)


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

jen24 said:


> Ok firstly, please dont insult my husband. he was having a joke to try and lighten the dark mood you had originally caused.
> 
> i am very sad that a fun thread has turned so sour due to one person. you have said your piece, so please can you just leave this thread alone and let everyone enjoy the thread for the purpose it was started.


Me insult your husband? You have to be joking! You don't think I felt insulted that he did that to one of my images? When did I do that to anyone? in fact when did I do anything like that to anyone to warrant the bullying that is now taking place.

A joke at someone else's expense is nothing but bullying. I was more than happy to leave this thread alone until I recieved a couple of Pm's alerting me to what Toby had done.

The images that followed the quote of yours above do nothing but emphasise a bullying pack mentality.

Remember this reply is due to what you and at least one other person has typed. I would have left the thread alone, you only have yourselves to blame for this reply. If you continue to bully I will continue to reply. If you want me to stop replying *you* have to stop with the big 'I am'.

Have a nice weekend! xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

My image was put here after that post simply cos I was enjoying the thread!!


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Me insult your husband? You have to be joking! You don't think I felt insulted that he did that to one of my images? When did I do that to anyone? in fact when did I do anything like that to anyone to warrant the bullying that is now taking place.
> 
> A joke at someone else's expense is nothing but bullying. I was more than happy to leave this thread alone until I recieved a couple of Pm's alerting me to what Toby had done.
> 
> ...


We arent doing the big i am! we are trying to enjoy a thread!!

you called my husband a child and instucted he grow up, that is insulting! what he did was a joke and he removed it, therefore there was no need for your comments to him at all.

there is no bullying taking place, you came on this thread, ruined it for everyone and now wont leave it alone! there are a few threads where people are posting images from the interent but you havent bothered them, so why us?!! please just stop posting.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

planning on baking one of these later.......


and just for hubby if he reads this...lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Waterlily said:


>


Haha LOVE IT!!!! xx

:thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jen24 said:


>


hahaha awww thats great :thumbup:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I think everyone has got everyones point of view across, I am quite enjoying most of this thread. Now lets all stay peaceful. I love the blingy ones thanks for the link jen.....Jill


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I think everyone has got everyones point of view across, I am quite enjoying most of this thread. Now lets all stay peaceful. I love the blingy ones thanks for the link jen.....Jill




peaceful sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I think everyone has got everyones point of view across, I am quite enjoying most of this thread. Now lets all stay peaceful. I love the blingy ones thanks for the link jen.....Jill


Hear is another one for you Jill.

Friendship Comments and Glitter Graphics - Page 2


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hear is another one for you Jill.
> 
> Friendship Comments and Glitter Graphics - Page 2


ive bookmarked that site!! thank you lol

i love glittery ones!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hear is another one for you Jill.
> 
> Friendship Comments and Glitter Graphics - Page 2


Awww thanks, there are so many things on computers I don't know about...lol...must be my age, my grandson can get on danball faster than I can get on here cheeky little beggar...Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


>


Is it ok that im all 3 depending on my mood?!! lol :lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I am going Jogging tomorrow.........anyone want to come with me.? Its only to the back gate to put the bin bags out.......:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Was just tidying the bedroom and hubby turned round and said this to me..............


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Was just tidying the bedroom and hubby turned round and said this to me..............


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Was just tidying the bedroom and hubby turned round and said this to me..............


hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jen24 said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

God this made me laugh (even the proper bitchy things!) because it reminds me of school! :laugh:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Cooling the baby down a bit. :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Cooling the baby down a bit. :lol:


haha that looks like my mother only prettier  :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> haha that looks like my mother only prettier  :lol: :lol:


What sitting in the pram :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What sitting in the pram :scared: :lol: :lol:


nah the shiela


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I would so love to have the guts to send this directly .


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

alaun said:


> I would so love to have the guts to send this directly .


someone pee'd you right off then lolol:lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

this is for a drunkin friend


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Funny hello image by karebearlv on Photobucket


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

*If you can't handle me at my worst then you don't deserve me at my best.*


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

This sums it up for me :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

There is no photograph but I feel I should tell my boyfriend I eat the leftover yorkshires and roasties he brings home for our chickens.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> View attachment 44108


Yup love dat one


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

To Adam (and myself)


We are both feeling poorly today!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just about sums things up.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> There is no photograph but I feel I should tell my boyfriend I eat the leftover yorkshires and roasties he brings home for our chickens.


haha this made my day !! :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

jen24 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol:


Excuse me, but would you mind providing the evidence that you are allowed to use this picture or alternatively proove that it is royalty free?


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Excuse me, but would you mind providing the evidence that you are allowed to use this picture or alternatively proove that it is royalty free?


lol ok i got it from here......Glitter Graphics: the community for graphics enthusiasts!

all are allowed to be used! haha but maybe i should email the maker of the site to make sure they didnt write the rules wrong cos i dont want to get in trouble!!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

jen24 said:


> lol ok i got it from here......Glitter Graphics: the community for graphics enthusiasts!
> 
> all are allowed to be used! haha but maybe i should email the maker of the site to make sure they didnt write the rules wrong cos i dont want to get in trouble!!


we are used to you causing trouble anyhow LOL


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> we are used to you causing trouble anyhow LOL


you make me. its called peer pressure and you do it cos your mean!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Waterlily said:


>


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Waterlily said:


>


:lol: okay is it me or does that cow not have any top teeth??????? Is that normal?? :confused1:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


>


CHRIST!!!!!!!!!!!:scared: Who gave my mother in law the address for this site:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JSR said:


> :lol: okay is it me or does that cow not have any top teeth??????? Is that normal?? :confused1:


hahaha I never noticed :lol: :lol: maybe the mad cow pulled em out :confused1:



bullet said:


> CHRIST!!!!!!!!!!!:scared: Who gave my mother in law the address for this site:lol:


Wow your mother in law must look identical to my mother then  :lol:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Well what do you know, just googled it and cows apparently don't have top teeth!!! Well you really do learn all sorts here you know!!:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

:lol::thumbup:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jen24 said:


>


   ok I will try :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> ok I will try :confused1: :lol: :lol:


lol, aww, no not you xx :lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jen24 said:


> lol, aww, no not you xx :lol::lol:


Too bad if it were cos i cant  :lol: :lol:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Too bad if it were cos i cant  :lol: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

:thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

this is what i am feeling right now should say sorry if i offend anyone don't hurt me lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I was going to put something then remembered there are kiddies on here so decided to go with this instead:

I just want to tell him that...


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)




----------

